# climbers:how old are you and when do you plan on hanging up the spikes?



## Mike Barcaskey (Nov 13, 2004)

I turned 41 yesterday and am feeling it this evening.
Earlier in the year I decided to slow down on some of my climbing (I'm not the best, but I could do 70-80% of what was out there) so I hired a younger fellow to do 1/2 of the harder climbs. Well I guess I got lazy as I haven't been up in a tree in close to 3 months, mostly running the crew, bidding and trying to grow the other parts of the business.
Today I had a 50-60 foot maple behind a friend's auto garage and as it was a barter deal, I didn't want to pay my climber. 
Well I was a little slow and rusty. Going to have to get up the trees more often to stay in shape.

How many of you guys that regularly climb are over 40 and when do you think you'll slow down?


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Nov 13, 2004)

that's my problem Dan, I'm fat and happy doing it (6'2", 225 lbs)
If I could lose 20 pounds or so I'd be at the top of my game, or atleast better than I was today


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 13, 2004)

At this time At 42 I have no plans on stopping. I like the work too much and I also need the added income.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 13, 2004)

As soon as I get that lead guitar slot in Tool, I'm _OUTTA HERE!!!_


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *As soon as I get that lead guitar slot in Tool, I'm OUTTA HERE!!!
> 
> *




Tool.............great band!!!


----------



## Crofter (Nov 13, 2004)

What usually gets a climber? Is it shoulders. I see a lot of fellows in construction get taken out with arthritis in fingers. Climbing must be as hard on the hands as a job can be.


----------



## Crofter (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *As soon as I get that lead guitar slot in Tool, I'm OUTTA HERE!!!
> 
> *



I sure wouldn't have music to fall back on. 
Is that going to be your retirement gig MB?


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *At 47, I'm the best I've ever been, but I know that an injury could end that all. That's why I work so hard on my personality! *



my lead climber chief antagonist is 47 and runs rings around us younger guys,


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 13, 2004)

54, and I hung up the spikes (mostly) a while ago. Focus on pruning and tree care, you'll work longer. Hips/lower back go bad if you spike too much. Personality goes out if you do too many removals.:alien: 

Just administering got me fat and grouchy; I quit that.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 13, 2004)

guy i would and do focus on pruning and tree care,there simply isnt enough trees in this catagory in my area,the country was settled 200 years ago there aint that many nice big oaks etc.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> * Personality goes out if you do too many removals. *



Gee Guy, do yah think?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Gee Guy, do yah think?  *


Yeah well it did mine, anyway; that's how I got this way.:alien: :blush:

Did the beetles kill that tree, or did you? I've seen em come back after attacks worse than that one looks.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess I shoulda tried to save this one, too... dunno where my head was... :alien: 

http://www.***************/3.jpg


----------



## underwor (Nov 13, 2004)

57 and still climbing most every summer so I can keep up with the students in the fall. One of my mentors with Davey in 1967 was 76 and still ornery enough to climb once in a while. That is what I am shooting for. Bob


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm 22 and really feeling it from the years of climbing. Hopefully the whole working career and all the stress is over by the time I'm 30. I can't imagine having a full-time job after that.

Ask me in a couple of years, I should be about ready to wrap it up and become a full-time traveler.


----------



## jkrueger (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm 63 years young. And I'm getting better in the tree. For me climbing is living out side the box physically and mentally.

Don't want to stop climbing.

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *I'm 22 and really feeling it from the years of climbing.*




Hahaha!!! I feel for ya, man!


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Nov 14, 2004)

well fellows, you're an inspiration. Around here I have only met one climber over 40. Everyone else is in their 20's and early 30's


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

Today, when I do my shopping, I'm picking up the patch. Tonight, I will smoke my last cigarette. Monday will be my first day as a non-smoker... again.


Healthy lungs will help me to climb even longer.


----------



## chris_girard (Nov 14, 2004)

Butch, glad to hear that you're quiting smoking. 

When you're over the hard part, start lifting weights again and see the results that will have on your climbing. It is worth the effort.

I am 38 and have had reconstruction surgery on both shoulders and one on my left arm (not related to tree work). I have a steel rod in my left arm and various pieces of hardware in my right shoulder.

I still climb and cut weekly and lift weights 3 times/week.

" Do not go gently into that good night, but rage, rage against the dying of the light" - Dylan Thomas


----------



## John Stewart (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *I'm 22 and really feeling it from the years of climbing. Hopefully the whole working career and all the stress is over by the time I'm 30. I can't imagine having a full-time job after that. *


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I guess I shoulda tried to save this one, too... dunno where my head was... [/IMG] *


MB ol' bud, every time the ? of whether to keep a tree comes up, you trot out a picture of a codom tearout obvious call. Doesn't your comfort zone extend to anything gray?


----------



## John Stewart (Nov 14, 2004)

40 in June and still climbing!
Don't mind it but there are more important things in tree care.
When I find a young one who is willin to work and not complain about how hard this is or how little money they make maybe then I quit!
Maybe 
Later
John


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Nov 14, 2004)

As much as I enjoy it, I'll be climbing a long time, The Good Lord willing.
Lifting weights is something I need to get back to, and maybe stopping the snacking after dinner

Some of the younger hotshot climbers just dont know how to hold a two-way conversation around my neck of the woods


----------



## Stumper (Nov 14, 2004)

41. I plan on climbing into my sixties and caring for trees 'till I die. Yes , I will have to change some of my emphases. But there is plenty to do.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *MB ol' bud, every time the ? of whether to keep a tree comes up, you trot out a picture of a codom tearout obvious call. Doesn't your comfort zone extend to anything gray? *




Are you axing me if I TD healthy trees? Or, do I trim em? If so, the ans to both is yes. I do what I'm hired to do.

Wuz that gray?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 14, 2004)

If you're talking about a YP ad and cuttin out the middleman, you'll be in a position to help tree owners with management decisions. If you choose to, that's the gray area I'm talking about.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

I gotcha. Sure, I will be in a better position to offer some advice to the client, which I'll do. I've never liked TD a tree that didn't really need it.


----------



## teressa green (Nov 14, 2004)

39 and still going strong,dont trust the young ones ,work better faster and more economically than ever,its the weather over here that slows us down not the work,


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 14, 2004)

My wife tells me I have to keep working till I'm 70. Currently 54, have 4 grandchildren and I am better and faster now then I was at 40. On pruning I can usually blow away the 30 year old guys and make my tree look better because I hardly have to even think about where I am going to make my cuts. (That's where experience comes in.) I can look at the tree on the ground and already visualize the finished product. On removals my rigging is better and safer. Over here I notice most climbers do not like to do rigging. I try to tell them they can take bigger pieces and be safer if they would lower branches with ropes instead of cutting small and holding it by hand. Most don't listen, unless they are working for me. I always loved rigging, from the time I first started to climb. 

I think age is a state of mind. I was climbing daily up to August of this year, when I hired another climber. Now I climb about 3 days a week, don't feel out of shape or slower at all. The way I feel right now, I figure I can climb very productively for another 5 years. After that my prices will have to rise exponentially to compensate for the drop in production.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Nov 14, 2004)

Its not the years, its the miles. Im gonna be 32 next week, and my son Linden was born last weekend. Im figuring that when he turns 21 Im gonna turn the business over to him and spend LOTS of time in Alaska hunting, and in Mexico fishing. 

I have titanium pins in my leg and my shoulders ache everyonce in a while, but I just suck it up and drive on. I figure I can hold out for another 21 years and then just run around doing bids for my boy.

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

Arthritis? At 40? Bummer!


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 14, 2004)

*Ex pole climber*

Already did,20 yrs ago.I can still do,but choose not to.That's what bucket trucks are for.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris_girard _
> *Butch, glad to hear that you're quiting smoking. *



Man, it wasn't cheap!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

But, as long as I was buying stuff...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm gonna play with this baby, tomorrow. I bought a big arse roast!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

I forgot the pic...


----------



## Crofter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dandy size for skwerls. Does it have a rotisserie?


----------



## Crispin Hoar (Nov 15, 2004)

43 and climb every day. I hope to climb until retirement in 2022. Then only for big bucks or with the grandkids. Now I climb for good bucks and with my kids.


----------



## chris_girard (Aug 27, 2014)

10 years after this was was posted and still love climbing, especiallly now that SRT is around.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 27, 2014)

10 years after this was was posted and still love climbing, especially now that the Wraptor is around.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 29, 2014)

Ditto, that, Guy! Hell, I even have my Medicare card now that I've turned 65. Glad to have my Wraptor back from being stolen....


----------



## yarightdawg (Aug 29, 2014)

Last weekend, as soon as can afford a spider lift


----------



## treeseer (Aug 29, 2014)

rbtree said:


> Ditto, that, Guy! Hell, I even have my Medicare card now that I've turned 65. Glad to have my Wraptor back from being stolen....



Good news--lock that thing up! I would be so dead in the water without it.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm close to 53 and I don't climb an inch anymore. Last I climbed any at all I was 42 or 43 I guess.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 29, 2014)

37 and no end in sight


----------



## Zale (Aug 29, 2014)

89 and still loving it.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 29, 2014)

Zale said:


> 89 and still loving it.


Gee you don't look a day over 98...

mckee, sorry to hear of your decade of terrestrial confinement. Good luck catching your second wind!


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 30, 2014)

treeseer said:


> mckee, sorry to hear of your decade of terrestrial confinement. Good luck catching your second wind!




I don't really need a second wind...I need new knees and a new right hip wouldn't hurt. Oh well, we have several good climbers on staff.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 30, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> I'm close to 53 and I don't climb an inch anymore. Last I climbed any at all I was 42 or 43 I guess.


 Well heck, buddy... thanks for posting! We _really_ needed to know that!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 30, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> I don't really need a second wind...I need new knees and a new right hip wouldn't hurt. Oh well, we have several good climbers on staff.



At least you ain't working at McDonalds.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 30, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> At least you ain't working at McDonalds.
> Jeff


Or a member on Bidiboo


----------



## Zale (Aug 30, 2014)

Or both.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 30, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> At least you ain't working at McDonalds.
> Jeff



Yeah, you got a point there.


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 30, 2014)

44 and still a tree climbing bad ass. hell I am in my prime........now where did I leave that icyhot?


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 30, 2014)

I just hired a 26 year old climber who is actually a very capable climber. He insists on climbing most of the trees and its kinda weird. I am not used to it. I guess I should be happy right? I think it wont be long and I could actually let them just do jobs and I could go do like estimates or whatever it is bosses go do. I dont if I am ready for that yet.


----------



## Zale (Aug 30, 2014)

Are you ready to get fat?


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 31, 2014)

no i am not and I gotta really watch that. I am not one of those guys who can just eat what ever when ever and not get fat. I will get fat if I am not careful.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

62 in another two months, or so. Still climbing. 10% BMI, 150 lbs. Vegan for most of my life. More energy than my 20-25 year old groundies. They take lunch breaks, I work on through.


----------



## treebilly (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll be 36 on the 11th and getting better every day. I've been doing about 75% bucket work for almost 8 years until this season. Seems like my "boss" finds every tall or inaccessible tree in a four county area. I do need to find another climber to give me some relief. We're running 3 crews and I'm starting to think I'm the only guy that knows how to put a saddle on and tie in.


----------



## formationrx (Sep 7, 2014)

im retiring at 45... four more years...


----------



## shawn watson (Oct 2, 2014)

Piss poor nick o im 22 an feeling it already im 38 been doing 20 years never gonna stop just get wiser with age


----------



## IHateTrees (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll stop climbing trees when one ups and kills me. I hardly ever wear spikes, keeps ya strong.


----------



## mckenzie355 (Oct 8, 2014)

42 with three disk fusion, i couldn`t think of a better way to stretch those hams then 6hrs in a giant oak, but on other hand i have my two boys learning, and we just bought a 20 ton p&h crane


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm 49 now,had triple bypass April 23 ,was back in a tree in July.
I still work full days, but only climb2-3hrs per day max.
Like others have said,probably do it till I keel over in one.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 10, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> As soon as I get that lead guitar slot in Tool, I'm _OUTTA HERE!!!_



46 and 2 hard nuff on bass let lone twang on guitar 

52 still enjoy a small smak down or trip up top tidy up but tis gitting harder as way pass my prime
1987



agg wot happened to my post?/ edit ok fixed 
2013 puttin up owl boxes


----------



## Stihlmadd (Oct 10, 2014)

42 no signs of stopping any time soon.


----------



## squad143 (Oct 13, 2014)

52 and still enjoying it. Knees don't though.


----------



## Stayalert (Oct 15, 2014)

49 and getting the hang of it...


----------



## treesmith (Oct 16, 2014)

36 yrs old though some days 18, other days 72


----------

